
HTML5 introduces a new attribute on the script tag called async - shawndumas
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2010/08/10/what-is-a-non-blocking-script/
======
Xavi
The async and defer attributes are great. Don't forget to added them to your
disqus script as well.

